# George Soros Conspiracy Theories



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 31, 2018)

https://skeptoid.com/episodes/4649



			
				Brian Dunning said:
			
		

> One sad aspect of any conversation about conspiracy theories is that it's impossible to avoid anti-Semitism. Adding the element of racism makes any conversation distasteful, and it sadly runs rampant through much of the conspiracy theory community. Thus we see this hatred and these claims condense around prominent Jewish figures, none more so than George Soros, the billionaire investor and major donor to liberal and progressive politics and causes worldwide. His was the very first pipe bomb sent to liberal figures nationwide by an alt-right activist in 2018. It's not hard to find just about any horrific claim you want about Soros, everything from being a Nazi to financing pedophilia rings to having the opponents of Bill and Hillary Clinton murdered. Today we're going to study these beliefs, and see if we can learn why claims that are easily debunked are still widely believed.
> 
> As of this writing, Soros is currently being accused of being the bankroll behind just about every protest against white nationalism and the alt-right; but as is our practice on Skeptoid, we're going to avoid current events that are likely to be forgotten tomorrow and focus on those conspiratorial claims that are perpetual and will be just as relevant years in the future.
> 
> ...



This man uses FACTS, LOGIC, and REASON to totally annihilate George Soros conspiracy theories.

George Soros haters BTFO.

No but seriously is there any truth value to George Soros conspiracy theories here?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 31, 2018)

All I have to say is that whatever either Soros or the Kochs or whoever the fuck are trying to fund, I would be happy to accept their money to say shit about it on the internet


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 31, 2018)

He is a part of the capitalist elite, so lefties are hypocrites for defending him.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 31, 2018)

I would imagine being one of the richest people in the world _would_ probably give somebody a God complex and make them think they should be running the world.
You can even see that shit happen in celebrities, and most of those people are stupid as fuck.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 31, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I would imagine being one of the richest people in the world _would_ probably give somebody a God complex and make them think they should be running the world.
> You can even see that shit happen in celebrities, and most of those people are stupid as fuck.



Honestly, if I were that rich I'd go the other way. I could give a fuck about the rest of the world, I'm set for life. I mean, I'd throw a shitload of money at charities and such, but I'd have no interest in personally being an influencer.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 31, 2018)

"Skeptics" are the atheist crowd with a +1 to autism.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 31, 2018)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Honestly, if I were that rich I'd go the other way. I could give a fuck about the rest of the world, I'm set for life. I mean, I'd throw a shitload of money at charities and such, but I'd have no interest in personally being an influencer.


If I were rich, I'd spend most of my fortune playing elaborate pranks on people.  Aside from never having to worry about the essentials, that's really the only reason to become rich.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 31, 2018)

I used to listen to Brian Dunning's podcasts until I found out he used to do wire fraud.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Dunning_(author)


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 31, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> He is a part of the capitalist elite, so lefties are hypocrites for defending him.



That "capitalist elite" stuff (or "corporate elite", if thats  different in some meaningful way) seems to come from the right as much as the left these days.  More, even.

The "globalist elites", "corporate elites", "liberal elites", "coastal elites"-  It used to be a valid criticism to say the left had problems with anyone successful or wealthy, (still is, to some extent) but last 5 years or so, the right is leaning on that "elite" shit harder than the left is.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 31, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> That "capitalist elite" stuff (or "corporate elite", if thats different in some meaningful way) seems to come from the right as much as the left these days.


Don't worry, I know. I shit like that to point out how dead and buried the left is; how anti-populist the progressive stack has become.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't think Soros is the "final boss" of IRL or whatever, he's more just the figurehead of the clique of a few hundred individuals which really is in charge. The Kochs probably are involved in this clique as well. If I were one of this extended circle of elites, then I'd definitely want a Jew as the public face of my group since that way I could accuse everyone who speaks out of antisemitism.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 1, 2019)

Honestly, whoever doesn't love Soros as the Robin Hood of our time is a filthy anti-semite.
He takes from the Brits and gives to the Moor.

Let's list some of his accomplishments that I can remember:

1. He broke the bank of England and the british pound
http://archive.vn/MO7Ed

2. Doesn't care about the social consequences of what he does:
https://youtu.be/QSyczwuTQfo?t=156

3. Does not have feelings of guilt for his role in confiscation of jewish property during second world war:
https://youtu.be/QSyczwuTQfo?t=542

4. Open society foundations (started and funded by Soros) funded and spread booklets that advised migrants to travel from turkey/greece into western europe. It promised mansions and listed how much welfare could be received in each different country, detailed where the migration checkpoints were and what answers to give to bypass them
http://archive.vn/yNx97

5. Funded radical feminist group Femen internationally, until they opened an Israel branch






6. When Trudeau was elected, he had a chat with Soros. Soros advised him to sell of Canada's gold. Trudeau started selling gold, which decreased the price. Soros starting buying the gold. This all before a large increase in the price of gold.





7. CNN totally loves the guy. They know how to stand up for the little guy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sPuq-nVOTo

8. Loves democracy so much that he wanted Britain to re-vote for brexit vs. remain and put more money into it than you'll ever own. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyRhIUCFNLI

I could go on, but I'll leave at this. Greatest fucking man alive, I don't know why people hate him.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Honestly, if I were that rich I'd go the other way. I could give a fuck about the rest of the world, I'm set for life. I mean, I'd throw a shitload of money at charities and such, but I'd have no interest in personally being an influencer.





Sword Fighter Super said:


> If I were rich, I'd spend most of my fortune playing elaborate pranks on people.  Aside from never having to worry about the essentials, that's really the only reason to become rich.



If I was rich I’d hire an army of trolls for my entertainment. Kinda like court jesters but they’re trolling on the internet for the lulz.



Save the Loli said:


> I don't think Soros is the "final boss" of IRL or whatever, he's more just the figurehead of the clique of a few hundred individuals which really is in charge. The Kochs probably are involved in this clique as well. If I were one of this extended circle of elites, then I'd definitely want a Jew as the public face of my group since that way I could accuse everyone who speaks out of antisemitism.



The Koch brothers are to the left what Soros is to the right. They probably would work together when their interests aligned.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 1, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> If I was rich I’d hire an army of trolls for my entertainment. Kinda like court jesters but they’re trolling on the internet for the lulz.



So many people doing it for free.... I can see why you're not rich.



> The Koch brothers are to the left what Soros is to the right. They probably would work together when their interests aligned.



Implying their interests don't align and implying they don't work together.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 1, 2019)

Soros is old and I would not have sex with him.
But seriously fuck him. Even without counting his shady teenage year where he was totz a victim of nazism you guys, he is still like those greedy demon in bible in human form. Why do people like him?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 1, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> The Koch brothers are to the left



Literally the first people who bitched about the Koch brothers were AnCaps because they hated how the Koch brothers wanted there to be a weak state so they can use it, meanwhile the AnCaps wanted no state.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Jan 1, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it goy.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 1, 2019)

MadDamon said:


> Soros is old and I would not have sex with him.
> But seriously fuck him. Even without counting his shady teenage year where he was totz a victim of nazism you guys, he is still like those greedy demon in bible in human form. Why do people like him?



Don't worry about Soros being old, his son Alexander Soros is set to inherit his father's mission.



IAmNotAlpharius said:


> The Koch brothers are to the left what Soros is to the right. They probably would work together when their interests aligned.



They do. It's all about keeping the state captive to them, and promoting "democracy". It's a complete sham.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 1, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Don't worry about Soros being old, his son Alexander Soros is set to inherit his father's mission.


So should I fuck his son?


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 2, 2019)

MadDamon said:


> So should I fuck his son?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Soros - Why not, he looks like a total chad.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Soros - Or maybe his older bro is more your thing, I dunno.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 8, 2019)

Social engineering is the greatest modern evil.


----------



## waffle (Jan 8, 2019)

That article is shit and is just the author playing the redefine the term game so that he can call everyone who doesn't like Soros a Nazi. If you seriously think that the concept of the deep state was invented by the alt right in the last couple years or that anti-globalism anti-zionism and anti-Semitism are all the same things you are too dumb to actually contribute to political discourse. 

Soros isn't a lizard person but he sure is a Fuck. It's also pretty clear that he is an anti-nationalist to the point that he legitimately does want some form of one world government.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 13, 2022)

I apologize for bring back that thread from the dead but the guys of American Thinker wondered if it's the beginning of the end for that SOB Soros.








						Is This the Beginning of the End for George Soros?
					

It's no secret that billionaire philanthropist and financier George Soros has had a hand in the rise of many major political players.  From his heavy investment in the sheriffs in Arizona to his funding of grassroots activists in Fergus...




					www.americanthinker.com
				






> October 13, 2022
> Is This the Beginning of the End for George Soros?​By Jessica Cody
> 
> 
> ...


----------

